# Grounding Mobile Home



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

From the ground termination in the panel are there any conductors that go to the water pipe?
The frame of the trailer?
And driven ground rods?


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

DustBowlParadise said:


> Hi all, I'm a longtime follower and first time poster. I'm an electrician for a local irrigation company and pretty much strictly work with 3 phase 480 and have also pretty much learned everything I know from experience. I recently purchased a mobile home and have a simple question that I'm just not sure of myself on. It's 200 amp service and in the panel I've got 4 lugs. (2 hots, my neutral bus, and my ground bus) Neutral is of course coming from the meter, ground and neutral are connected in breaker panel. My question is, if I run #6 Bare copper out the bottom of the house and ground to a metal pipe, and the copper grounding rod, will it be properly grounded?


In most jurisdictions, a grounding conductor would be required from the ground bar, in the panel, to the neutral bar, at the meter/service disconnect. Any required ground rods would be located at the service/meter. A mobile home should come from the factory with the house frame and any metal water piping, if existing, bonded to the panel ground bar.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

the seperation of N & G should be at the required meter/main within 30' of the mobil home per 550.32, which states grounding per 250.32

~CS~


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> the seperation of N & G should be at the required meter/main within 30' of the mobil home per 550.32, which states grounding per 250.32
> 
> ~CS~


 
Change that word to bonding and the statement will be true.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> the seperation of N & G should be at the required meter/main within 30' of the mobil home per 550.32, which states grounding per 250.32
> 
> ~CS~


Ummm ... that should read the _connection_ of the N & G is made at the required disconnect, they are_ separated_ from that point hereafter ....


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

yes & yes, thanx fellas....~CS~


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I had to remove a few posts- let's keep it on topic please.

To the OP you need an outside disconnect that is your main service disconnect usually located with the meter. From there you need a 4 wire to the trailer as that panel inside the home is a sub panel and gets treated that way except that the steel and rods get connected to the equipment ground - not the neutral.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I had to remove a few posts- let's keep it on topic please.
> 
> To the OP you need an outside disconnect that is your main service disconnect usually located with the meter. From there you need a 4 wire to the trailer as that panel inside the home is a sub panel and gets treated that way except that the steel and rods get connected to the equipment ground - not the neutral.


 
Is the outside main required by the NEC, in lieu of a MCB panel? I have not been in a trailer in 30 years and hope to keep it that way.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

brian john said:


> Is the outside main required by the NEC, in lieu of a MCB panel? I have not been in a trailer in 30 years and hope to keep it that way.


Yes and it must be within 30' of the home. 550.32 I haven't wired one in 25 years either.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

4 wire from that disco to trailer(manufactured home) they make direct burial cable just for this.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

I have one on the schedule people are setting a trailer to move their elderly parent into. The last one was two years ago we set up power for a Trailer court.


----------



## caseyelectric (Oct 19, 2008)

Panel inside mobile home should not be bonded. The #6ground should go from inside panel to disconnect on pole outside and at that point be bonded to nuetral in outside disco under meter


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

brian john said:


> Is the outside main required by the NEC, in lieu of a MCB panel? I have not been in a trailer in 30 years and hope to keep it that way.


Not exactly. The outside main is required_ in addition to_ a MCB panel.

[See 550.11(A)]


----------

